# 2011 Grand National Pigeon Show



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*The 2011 Grand National Pigeon Show will be hosted by the SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB. If you live in the SAN DIEGO / Southern California, area come and join us and be part of a big national show. Membership is only $10 dollars a year $15 for a family.Take a look at our web site it will give you an idea of what we are like we are a friendly group that is family oriented http://www.pigeonpage.org/ I hope to see you at our next meeting.*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Congratulations on winning the site for this massive show and condolences for all the work it will take! I hope you get lots of new members, George.

Terry


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! I don't have to fly across the country in 2011!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

karijo said:


> Wow! I don't have to fly across the country in 2011!!


No, now you can drive and bring all those Kings of Elizabeth's and whatever else MickaCoo has up there down to So Cal! 

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi KARIJO, Well I hope to see you at the 2009 PAGEANT.* GEORGE


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Of COURSE! And I learned my lesson at the last Pageant - by far the best of the 3 shows I've been to so far. (Even Nationals!!) I will definitely be driving home in a car full of pigeons. hehehe

(Hey that's a good idea, delivering some of Elizabeth's Kings down to SoCal if I drive down!!!)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Well we are looking for members so check us out http://www.pigeonpage.org * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Save Now*

*Well start saving your money now and come out to sunny SAN DIEGO, in January 2011 for the GRAND NATIONAL PIGEON SHOW. We will be celebrating the 100 anniversary of the LOS ANGELS PIGEON CLUB * GEORGE


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

If you live in the SAN DIEGO area the SAN DIEGO METRO PIGEON CLUB will be holding their meeting SATURDAY feb.6 from 12noon to 4 pm at the LINDA VISTA RECREATION CENTER, 7064 Lavant st.,San Diego, 92111 there will be a short meeting with a small show to follow. ...GEORGE


----------

